
Diversity Policies Don’t Help Women, Minorities, Make White Men Feel Threatened - gdix
https://hbr.org/2016/01/diversity-policies-dont-help-women-or-minorities-and-they-make-white-men-feel-threatened
======
yakult
If we accept the paper's thesis that diversity policy promotion increases
stress in white male interviewees leading to worse interview performance,
wouldn't that lead to higher ratios of women and minorities in those
organisations since they will perform better relatively?

The picture presented is too simplistic. We need some better statistical
analysis of the underlying data.

